# Black/white crappie



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Can/will black and white crappie cross breed in a pond?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It's more possible in a pond than a lake but not highly likely because they spawn at different temps.


----------

